

Billions of request per day meet Go 1.5 - darshan
https://medium.com/@robin.verlangen/billions-of-request-per-day-meet-go-1-5-362bfefa0911

======
czbond
Great read, thanks for sharing. I was interested in reading "in-use" 1.5
stories.

